# Shanina Shaik in Victoria´s Secret Fashion Show @ Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10. Nov. 2015 / x 14



## Matute (11 Nov. 2015)




----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Ein feiner Falter! :WOW: Grübchen...  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für die scharfe Lady! 
Tobi


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

very beautiful


----------



## sonnye (12 Nov. 2015)

hübsch... sehr sogar


----------

